

Show HN: Work on toy projects with someone - zewaldo
http://tinykernel.com

======
zxcvcxz
Like the idea but I don't want to have to sign up before seeing what all the
site has to offer. I'd also like to see a bit less generic design.

~~~
zewaldo
Hey, I am thinking the website should offer project hosting (like github?)
plus network connection for programmers. Most likely I am going to have to cut
some corners with regard to which feature I should release first. Which
features would you like to see released first?

~~~
RaitoBezarius
In my opinion, project hosting is not the most important. But, a network
connection for developers, around keywords or ideas are the best. Maybe, a
platform to brainstorm, discuss ideas, implementation would be awesome.

Project hosting is maybe reinventing the wheel: GitLab, GitHub, BitBucket,
there are too many providers which do this job perfectly.

Let developers do their stuff on those ones. And let them come back to find
new contributors / friends.

~~~
zewaldo
that sounds like the right direction for this project. I have already started
coding hopefully will have a beta version soon. Have you signed up yet?

~~~
RaitoBezarius
Yeah, sent you a mail also about your mail confirmation process !

